# NEO Ipod Adaptor Trouble



## Pheyd (Jan 3, 2006)

I recently purchased the Neo Ipod adaptor and attempted to install it.
Keyword being "attempted" due to the fact that the device does not work! I followed the instructions, hooked everything up, and my radio did not see the adaptor. Upon pressing 'CD' nothing happened, it said no cd found.
my car is an '06 Jetta with a plain radio deck (no nav, no cd changer, or sat).
The Neo adaptor model # is PODVW812V1
Anyone have any experience with this adaptor??


----------



## kylenvr6 (May 3, 2002)

*Re: NEO Ipod Adaptor Trouble (Pheyd)*

I purchased one for my Trail Blazer and still can't get it to work. I tried calling but I got tired of waiting for a customer service rep. Since then, I've just been to busy to contact someone to troubleshoot with me. I can get the iPod to charge but the head unit isn't seeing the iPod. I have a stock headunit and used their adapter.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: NEO Ipod Adaptor Trouble (kylenvr6)*

I'm sorry to hear that you're having trouble with the neo-ion products
we haven't had much luck with them either resulting in our decision not to sell them
I wish you luck in your attempts to get resolution through the manufacturer. 
In the future I might suggest reliable solutions from proven manufactures like USA SPEC , DICE electronics, or Blitzsafe


----------

